# Sassy



## CowgirlsR4Ever300 (Mar 31, 2011)

I got Sassy when I was 2, and she stayed apart of my life until I turned 18. We had to put her down due to old age. But she lived a good life and taught me so many lessons. From the time I was 5 I always told my mom she would pass away at our farm and I would see to it. Evven when I retired her she would still go out for rides with me. I miss her with all my heart but now my angel without wings is above watching over me. 
All my most important riding lessons were learned on her back. And I would give anything to hug her one last time and let her no just how much I really love her. 
When she came to our farm when I was 2 the old owner said never let kids ride her and I told my grandma I'm going to ride that horse. And a week later my mom had me riding her. She was the best kids horse evver and you could do anything with her. She always brought a new challenge to the table every ride. Always testing my ability as we grew as a team. She wasn't a push button horse or the fanciest show horse. But my world was her world and her was mine. And as a team we were amazing. 
And in memory of her I got a potrait of her tattooed on my left leg. With the quote "sassy a angel without wings". I'll always love you sassy. Gone but never far from my mind girl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm sure that in some measure she knew how much you loved her. Very sorry for your loss. It sounds like you gave her all the love in the world that was possible, which I hope brings you comfort.


----------



## CowgirlsR4Ever300 (Mar 31, 2011)

It does.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

> And I would give anything to hug her one last time and let her no just how much I really love her.


I know that feeling, my 25yo mare passed away in my arms this morning :'(


----------

